# Cut Inside Upper Lip Won't Heal



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

My upper lip is split on the inside of my mouth. It happened the winter I was pregnant with my DD as well. I breath with my mouth open when I sleep and it seems that it just dries out so bad that it cracks.

It's been this way for 2 weeks and it's making me miserable trying to sleep. I'm using Burt's Bees chapstick and drinking water all night long.

It hurts so bad in the night and is so distracting though that it keeps me up. I'm already exhausted being pregnant and taking care of a toddler, so this is such a nuisance!

What can I possible do to help it heal? It doesn't hurt during the day and even seems to start healing, but then every night it gets worse again.


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

When I get canker sores, drinking green tea (black would probably work, too) helps. Maybe it would work for this, too.

Hold the tea right on the split, and even hold the tea bag on it for a while, too. The tannins in tea help with the pain, and for canker sores, anyway, seem to help it heal as well.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

use warm salt water and rinse. you can also get a SOFT, SOFT tooth brush and use it to massage the area with salt water.

good luck!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

You can try coconut oil as a lubricant/moisturizer.

And supplement L-lysine is good for all things mouth related (canker sores, cold sores, cracked lips). It is an amino acid that helps in cellular repair and turnover. The cells in your mouth and mucousa turn over rapidly, so l-lysine helps with that.


----------



## mkpgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Going to second the l-lysine use. I get chronic canker sores in my mouth and the only thing that helps heal them is l-lysine. It really helps with any kind of mouth healing - highly, highly recommend. You can get it anywhere you get vitamins/minerals.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would do the L-lysine and also eat more yogurt.









You can find L-lysine lip balm at some places but I wouldn't do that instead of the supplements.


----------

